
Ask HN: What cool videos have you been watching? - juststeve
Hello there,<p>As per my post title, why not paste in some URLs to cool videos&#x2F;documentaries you like (for others to enjoy).<p>They doesn&#x27;t have to be software related, could be science or history or business related, movies, or anything else. Also feel free to add more than one. There&#x27;s no judgement at all, just post stuff you think is cool.<p>Cheers
======
who-knows95
Hey there, i watch a load of channels, but here are some recommendations i
have.

Rare Earth. (travel, doc, deep-investigation)
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCtGG8ucQgEJPeUPhJZ4M4jA](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCtGG8ucQgEJPeUPhJZ4M4jA)

Historia Civilis. (military, history, tactics)
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCv_vLHiWVBh_FR9vbeuiY-A](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCv_vLHiWVBh_FR9vbeuiY-A)

CruisingTheCut (narrow boats, relax)
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC6SNxiLzSlh8e0yjndE9o_A](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC6SNxiLzSlh8e0yjndE9o_A)

Sam O'Nella Academy (funny, history, trivia)
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC1DTYW241WD64ah5BFWn4JA](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC1DTYW241WD64ah5BFWn4JA)

Fact Fiend - With Karl Smallwood (short trivia show)
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCaR-e8ComPih10DqPi3sdWg](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCaR-e8ComPih10DqPi3sdWg)

Kurzgesagt – In a Nutshel (info graphic show)
[https://www.youtube.com/user/Kurzgesagt](https://www.youtube.com/user/Kurzgesagt)

Abroad in Japan (japen, travel)
[https://www.youtube.com/user/cmbroad44](https://www.youtube.com/user/cmbroad44)

just some of the many channels worth a glance.

~~~
juststeve
awesome, thanks!

~~~
who-knows95
let me know if any of these take your fancy and i'll check if i follow anyone
like them.

have a good day

